# Mufflers?



## slingshot (Aug 22, 2021)

I know this subject has NEVER  been discussed here, but... looking for input on mufflers for my upcoming build. 1971 GTO coupe, 462 CID, Turbo 400. Going with a custom roller cam, ported 455 HO heads and factory 455 HO aluminum intake. Just picked up a set of Doug's 1 7/8" ceramic coated long tubes and Pypes 3" mandrel bent stainless exhaust with x-pipe, no mufflers. Read too many negative comments about the various Pypes mufflers... thinking either Magnaflow or Borla stainless mufflers. Possibly even SpinTechs. Thoughts? Suggestions? Personal experience with any of these?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I love my 14" Pypes Race Pros with down pipes and tails on my 461, not too loud but not too quiet either, course I did add Doug's cutouts last winter for when I want to be heard blocks away 😉


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

Don't know how many models of SpinTechs there are but a club member has a set and they are loud. He never misses setting off a car alarm when he drives past. The limited experience I've had with Magnaflows is they sound "blappy" for lack of a better term and better suited for the low rider crowd. Always had good luck with the Dynomax Super Turbo mufflers and just installed a set of 3" on the Safari wagon. While Flowmaster usually gets a bad rap, I've had a set of 3" Delta 50 three-chamber Flowmasters on my GTO for 15 years and they sound and look like the day they were installed.

Having been a teenager in the 60's and always having glass packs on my cars back then, I get a little nervous spending big money for any muffler that has any sort of packing in it. Mufflers were cheap back then but the glass packing only lasted about 8,000 miles before the noise increased to a level that would attract the local PD.

Engine Masters did a couple shows on mufflers and it's definitely worth watching the episodes. From what I remember their findings are at odds with the Jim Hand testing (also worth noting that Jim's best to worse testing there was only seven horsepower difference).

The other thing worth noting is the cam/horsepower makes a big difference on final sound and noise level. Have a friend with a basically stock engine with 2-1/2" exhaust and an original set of Flowmaster 40's sounds just right on his car. They would be absolutely obnoxious behind a more radical engine.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

slingshot said:


> I know this subject has NEVER  been discussed here, but... looking for input on mufflers for my upcoming build. 1971 GTO coupe, 462 CID, Turbo 400. Going with a custom roller cam, ported 455 HO heads and factory 455 HO aluminum intake. Just picked up a set of Doug's 1 7/8" ceramic coated long tubes and Pypes 3" mandrel bent stainless exhaust with x-pipe, no mufflers. Read too many negative comments about the various Pypes mufflers... thinking either Magnaflow or Borla stainless mufflers. Possibly even SpinTechs. Thoughts? Suggestions? Personal experience with any of these?


I have your identical exhaust, with a roller cam, and I love the Pypes Violators... Flowmaster 40's, and Cherry Bomb Salutes.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## slingshot (Aug 22, 2021)

Do you happen to have a driving video?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

slingshot said:


> Do you happen to have a driving video?


Yes, but I took it down. I can repost it. I do have other Youtube videos up, but the mic was clipping, so they're not accurate.

Believe it or not, the interior is whisper quiet at cruise speed. GF and I have normal-volume conversations all of the time.

For the record, Ive had Flowmaster 40's, Cherry Bomb Salutes, Pypes Street Pro's, race Pro's, and Violators, all on the car. Feel free to PM me if you need more in depth stuff


----------



## slingshot (Aug 22, 2021)

OK A.O.D. (pun intended!!!)... took your advice and ordered the Violators.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)




----------

